# offsets & width



## acuteperformance (Apr 16, 2009)

i did a search and didn't find anything regarding this topic...

with a 45 offset what's the widest rim and tire you can fit? can you fit an 8.5 and 255/35/18? can you go bigger?

thanks.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

^
Unless the wheel is 8" wide or less, the +45mm offset is to high. To run the 255's you'll need an 8.5" wide wheel with a +40mm offset.


----------

